# مشكلة خروج الدخان الابيض من العادم



## meteo74 (17 أغسطس 2011)

كيف يمكنني الحكم على سبب الدخان هل هو تلف في جلود الصباب ام ان في حلقات الزيت والهواء
هل اعمل Ring للماتور ام تغيير جلود الصباب .
وشكرا جزيلا..


----------



## العقاب الهرم (17 أغسطس 2011)

يمكنك فى هذه الحالة عمل اختبار لضغط المحرك compression test
فاذا كانت النتيجة جيدة غير الجلود والا سيتوجب عليك فك المحرك


----------



## commander 15 (19 أغسطس 2011)

تلف الجلود يسبب الدخان في بداية التشغيل فقط
اما حالة تلف حلقات الزيت يكون الدخان مستمر
والله اعلم


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (22 أغسطس 2011)

أخي الكريم اضافة الي الاجابات الممتازة من مشرفنا القدير (العقاب ) 
والمتميز دائما commander 15
يمكنك مراجعة هذا الرابط وخصوصا المشاركة رقم 2 ، رقم 7 
ففيهما بعض الفوائد


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (22 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الكريم اذا كان الدخان في بداية التشغيل ثم يزول هذا مثل ما تفضل به الاخ (commander 15) اما اذا كان مستمرآ هذا يدل على ان هنالك خلل في حلقات المكابس اوخلل في المكابس قد يكون احدمنها اصابة عطب 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## العقاب الهرم (22 أغسطس 2011)

ايضا اذا السيارة بها تيربو ربما يكون السبب




عاطف مخلوف قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u326309.html
> يمكنك مراجعة هذا الرابط وخصوصا المشاركة رقم 2 ، رقم 7
> ففيهما بعض الفوائد



اين الرابط اخى الحبيب ​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (22 أغسطس 2011)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> اين الرابط اخى الحبيب ​



عفوا أخي الحبيب علي هذا السهو - يبدو ان الصيام قلل من التركيز بعض الشيء ، وطبعا هذا غير صحيح فالتعليق كتبته بعد الافطار :34:- 
الرابط : 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t53613.html
والمشاركة 2، 7 فيه شرح طريقة كشف ما اذا الكان المشكلة في الصمامات او في الحلقات والاسطوانات بشكل مؤكد .

ولدي سؤال : 
هل المحرك بنزين ام ديزل؟ 
فإن توصيف الاخ السائل للدخان بأنه أبيض ، لم ينتبه احد اليه ، وكلكم يعرف اسباب الدخان الابيض في محركات البنزين تختلف عنها في محركات الديزل .

وفقنا الله واياكم لليلة القدر .


----------

